# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  Notable đố : cm m-1=m^2

## thaonguyenxanh_9x

Một câu đố sưu tầm từ BC ( web này tặng thưởng 200k ), câu đố như sau :
_Chứng minh :_ *m - 1 = m^2*

*Tặng thưởng: 1 thẻ nạp đt 20k*

*Thời hạn: 24h*

*Post by : Notable (BC.info)*

----------

